# Help required with Sis mirage 3 graphics, 672 chipset



## thompsop07 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey im completely new here so i appolagise if im breaking some kind of ettiqutte, but it appears im having problems with my sis mirage 3 graphics in my laptop. As far as im aware these onboard graphics should be capable of upto 384 mb(or something like that) but my computer doesnt even state that it delivers 256.
dxdiag saysi am getting an average of around 180 and al other parts of my system report it to be a 128 graphics card. Have i been misinformed or is there an eror with my computer/drivers?
ive tred updating my drivers and ive checked my bios but my graohics card isnt an option there.
Im aware that it is onboard graphics and wont be amazing but it isnt running some games it really should be capable of i.e age of empires 3, battle for middle earth etc..
any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

What brand/model is the computer?
How much RAM?
Usually you can define how much RAM should be used for graphics in BIOS. (Advanced chipset settings - or something similar)


----------



## thompsop07 (Mar 27, 2008)

its an advent 9315, 2 gig ram, core 2 duo 1.5ghz processor, i surpass all the requirements of most games ive tried by far and yet some aree still inexplicably slow, im not talking drastically high tech games either, my direct x is all upto date as far as im aware.
as for bios all that is there is boot settings and info on my dvd drive.
ty for your quick response


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I finally found the support site - but nothing about changing the video RAM.

I suggest you contact PC World. :sigh:


----------



## regsmythe (Jun 20, 2010)

try this link it is for the latest drivers

Download Sis SiS671/672/771 Driver 5.07 WHQL Driver for Windows Vista - Softpedia

hope this helps


----------

